# Cer III in Logistic



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi guys 😃,

I am planning to study logistic in Victoria & continue my career advancement in this field. 

Is it a better choice in Australian labor market?

Is SET Solution a reputed training institute for this course in term of better job market & reasonable cost of study? 

or please, suggest me where you believe is better to study this course in term of better employment opportunities & cost wise. 

I will highly appreciate your comments. 

Thanks 😀


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jamesbond said:


> Hi guys ?de03,
> 
> I am planning to study logistic in Victoria & continue my career advancement in this field.
> 
> ...


Hi James
Are you talking about work while you are studying or working once you have finished? 
A certificate in logistics would not qualify for a graduate or skilled visa.


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I am in 457 visa as secondary applicant. Just want to know whether this course is better or not in Australia in term of job market.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jamesbond said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am in 457 visa as secondary applicant. Just want to know whether this course is better or not in Australia in term of job market.


The job market is generally very tight at the moment even for citizens. I would suggest a certificate in aged care would provide you with a far more reliable source of income.


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you Aussiesteve for your advice but I don't feel comfortable working in aged care ( even though, it's has high job market). 

I have an MBA degree from overseas and I think logistic management will support me to advance my career. I am really struggling to get a decent job from my related field. I found different scenario in Australia. Even though, I high qualification & good work experience back home, have to start from entry level. It's really frustrating. 

Thank you 😃


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jamesbond said:


> Thank you Aussiesteve for your advice but I don't feel comfortable working in aged care ( even though, it's has high job market).
> 
> I have an MBA degree from overseas and I think logistic management will support me to advance my career. I am really struggling to get a decent job from my related field. I found different scenario in Australia. Even though, I high qualification & good work experience back home, have to start from entry level. It's really frustrating.
> 
> Thank you ?de03


Hi James
A lot of posters who are on temporary visas have also posted about their inability to find employment. Unfortunately overseas qualifications are not always acceptable in Australia, and with the general downturn in the economy industries such as mining, which once was a major employer of people in the logistics field, are now contracting instead of expanding and as a result they are laying workers off instead of hiring additional staff.
Whatever you decide to study make sure you consult the relevant positions vacant for that particular field before you invest in a course that will cost you a lot but still leave you unemployed.


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Aussiesteve, thanks again for you suggestion. Apart from Age care what other courses are good on Australian labor market especially in Victoria?


----------



## jamesbond (Jul 20, 2013)

But, the logistic that I am planning is basically focusing more on domestic warehousing & manufacturing industries. Isn't it's a good choice of study.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jamesbond said:


> Hi Aussiesteve, thanks again for you suggestion. Apart from Age care what other courses are good on Australian labor market especially in Victoria?


Hi
I would be looking at the online vacancies and base my decision on job availability in your particular area.


----------

